# Uiterlijk > Haar >  Jeuk op hoofd

## maliri

Na het douchen,tijdens het douchen draag ik een badmuts,blijf ik aan het krabben op mijn hoofd.Dit al tijdens het afdrogen.Achter mijn oren jeukt het dan het ergst.Hierdoor krijg ik allemaal wondjes op mijn hoofd die ik dan gedurende de komende dagen steeds weer open krab.Dit alles heb ik nu een half jaar.Ben zo de hele dag aan het krabben op mijn hoofd.Als ik afleiding heb betrap ik mij erop dat ik niet of zelden krab.Wat kan de oorzaak zijn.

----------


## gossie

dag maliri,
ik weet niet wat het is! Maar misschien toch een idee, dat je naar je ha gaat. Sterkte

----------


## Elisabeth9

Maliri: Goh wat ellendig zeg....kan het misschien door je champoo van je haar komen? ik kan niet tegen alle champoos.....ooit van een Coiffeur ( de betere kapper) gehoord dat het te maken heeft met de hoeveelheid zouten die er in een champoo zitten...misschien is dit een aandachtspuntje...soms heb ik ook jeuk op mijn hoofd en dan gebruik een andere champoo....ook heb ik wel eens het idee dat het aan mijn gestel/gezondheid ligt....je lichaam kan een reactie geven op iets..( medicijnen?)..als mijn lichaam jeukt dan heb ik een te droge huid...dan smeer ik er bodylotion op of dep "na het douchen" mijn huid lichtjes af met een handdoek èn gebruik "daarna" een olie, bijvoorbeeld lavendel maar ook vaak babyolie omdat dit zo mooi geconcentreerd is en een andere PH waarde heeft...ook gebruik ik bijna altijd Zwitsal baby zeep.. :Big Grin: .. "ik" heb er baat bij, maar dat is persoonlijk uiteraard....


ik weet niet hoe dat voor jou voelt, maar als het te gek wordt is een doktersbezoek zeker aan te raden, zoals Gossie zegt... :Wink:  Succes en sterkte ermee...Groeten...

----------


## MissMolly

Waarom draag je een badmuts? En draag je een echte badmuts of een douchekapje?
Zoals je het beschrijft klinkt het alsof het niet echt tussen je haar zit, maar juist langs de haarlijn en achter je oren. Precies op de plekken waarop je bij het dragen van een badmuts irritatie zou kunnen krijgen. Best mogelijk dat je allergisch reageert op het rubber van de badmuts.

Als het wel van shampoo zou kunnen komen, controleer dan eens of er magnesium in je shampoo zit. Dat zit met nema vaak in shampoo voor meer volume. Ik heb ooit een dure volumeshampoo gekocht bij de kapper, en ik werd hartstikke gek van de jeuk. Ik bleek dus allergisch te zijn voor magnesiumzouten in de shampoo.

----------

